# Turn OFF Rider Music



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

How do I completely disable the Rider Music option?

I'm able to turn it off per pax, but once a ride is complete, it resets and turns back on.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Unplugging the aux cord permanently worked for me.

No pax has asked about Spotify since the first two weeks.

Another b.s. Uber program that costs the driver $$$$$


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

On initial setup I think I selected just a Bluetooth option with no cable.. So now it's always on no matter what unless I move the slider to off. It resets after each rider and drives me nuts because I don't want to offer it anymore.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Can't you uninstall the app from your phone?


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

I've never even had a pax that knew the spotify feature existed...I just play Pandora all night, on a channel of my choosing. Unless the trip is ~15+ minutes long and I'll ask what the pax wants to listen to.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't even use my aux or Bluetooth with Uber's app open.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

HR_tdi said:


> I've never even had a pax that knew the spotify feature existed...I just play Pandora all night, on a channel of my choosing. Unless the trip is ~15+ minutes long and I'll ask what the pax wants to listen to.


This except I offer the pax nothing except maybe a life saver candy as I always have them.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Few riders know about the spotify


----------



## JohninTampa (Mar 26, 2015)

You don't need Spotify. You can play whatever music source they have on their phone. As long as you have an asux cable and cvonnection. 
I agree it is a waste since for a short trip it is basically a waste of time.
A perk that may get you a higher rating if they ask and it works, but more likely will work against you


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

JWBurns said:


> On initial setup I think I selected just a Bluetooth option with no cable.. So now it's always on no matter what unless I move the slider to off. It resets after each rider and drives me nuts because I don't want to offer it anymore.


change audio input or turn off radio


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

They can use their own damn spotify and Bluetooth to my car


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> They can use their own damn spotify and Bluetooth to my car


Why go through the trouble of pairing phones when you can just hand them an aux cable? Every car is different, does yours allow you to pair while driving? Mine won't, so I just use aux.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Still can't do the whole Uber Spotify via Android afaik, so if a rider mentions Spotify I just offer them my Aux cable. It's just music, who cares what the passenger wants to play on a 5 or 10 minute trip...I might get a little pickier on a longer trip.


----------

